# What type is the best?



## Nugget123 (May 14, 2006)

when growing hydro what are the best seeds, where im from i just use nug seed's which is like northern lights... What those work for Hydro?


----------



## Stuey (May 14, 2006)

All cannabis strains from seed or clone can be grown hydroponicly.


----------



## Nugget123 (May 14, 2006)

aight thankx man


----------



## Nugget123 (May 14, 2006)

what do u think of this for getting started?

NFT trays, frame, micro tubing and fittings  
(6) 4" Net Pots , Complete Pro Quality Grow and Bloom Nutrients   
5 Gallon Reservoir , Dutch Rock Wool Cubes   
84gph Pump , Hydroton Grow Rocks   
400w HPS AgroMax Light, 55,000+ lumens  pH Kit, pH Up and Down
What's better to use dutch rock wool cubes OR hydroton grow rocks? and is 55,000 take up alot of electricity?


----------



## Stuey (May 14, 2006)

NFT is a great way to grow plants. The 4" net pots will be be fine. They will handle the size plants you will be growing. I do not recomend using rock wool for anything, stick with the grow rocks. If you wonted to try growing with out the net pots in a medium like rock wool I would recomed using Coco Coir. GH make a great prouct called Coco Tec but like the rock wool it needs to be pH adjusted and should be mixed with grow rocks or even perlite at a 60/40 ratio. Now you can fill the table with grow rocks then add your coco or rock wool medium wich is in the form of a larger brick in wich the plants roots grow in or you can just set the bricks on the table and cover the table with plastic to prevent algie from growing. I'd reomed using the grow rocks.

5 gal res can work but I'd recomend a 10 gal or larger res. It's will help you with water temps, pH & nutrient managment. Pump, nutrient, pH ect. is all fine. I'd would also concider getting a B-1 addative and a P/K booster.

400 watt HPS will work also, and the set up with light, pump ect will not be expeinsive at all. 

good luck & have fun


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 15, 2006)

Plus if you go with rock you won't be replacing it every time like you would rockwool, that stuff can be a real pain also, I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## Nugget123 (May 15, 2006)

Hey Stuey thakx for the advice, i am going to look into the Coco tec and check it out... And keep u posted,....  Biffdoggie i've never grown with the rock b4, but hope it works good and as for ph level and temp what are good for this?     

 If you don't smoke it you will never no-my quote


----------



## Stuey (May 15, 2006)

Nugget123 said:
			
		

> Hey Stuey thakx for the advice, i am going to look into the Coco tec and check it out... And keep u posted,....  Biffdoggie i've never grown with the rock b4, but hope it works good and as for ph level and temp what are good for this?
> 
> If you don't smoke it you will never no-my quote



Ideal temps for growing hydro is 74 give or take just slightly. From my experience pH always depends on strain. I like to keep the pH arount 7.0 to start then drop it to 6.5 after 2 weeks then durring veg 6.5 to 6.2. pH for flowering should be around 6.0 to 5.5


----------



## Nugget123 (May 15, 2006)

ok thankx stuey


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 16, 2006)

The PH thing is true, my sweet-tooth likes it lower in veg and a bit higher in flower but it's taken some time with it to get it perfect.
This chart will help you out a bit also.


----------

